# Where to find an EPUB?



## Isaiahplayspokem (Feb 12, 2013)

Where do you think I can download the EPUB, People's Republic by Robert Muchamore?


----------



## Chary (Feb 12, 2013)

Does it have to do with a series called cherub?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/03...mp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0321629116


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Feb 12, 2013)

^ Yes, it does.

OP: Look at your PMs.


----------



## Isaiahplayspokem (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, is that in EPUB format? I specifically need that.


----------

